# Japanese Army and Navy planes WWII



## Micdrow (May 21, 2016)

Check out this video of Japanese Army and Navy planes.


_View: https://www.facebook.com/100010785365978/videos/224537911249053/?pnref=story_


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2016)

Nice video Paul! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

Like that one!


----------



## daveT (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the post! Looks like the master video I have seen clips from used in other videos, especially the attack on Pearl Harbor


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------

